# Twin Bar in Michigan



## Nick-theCut (Jun 11, 2013)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=121125369529&kw=121125369529


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 12, 2013)

I've been to Boyne City, I went up there to look into a job opportunity for a place that built these beautiful custom runabout speed boats for the lake.  Its kinda outta the way.


----------



## OldRider (Jun 12, 2013)

In his ad that fella gave out his phone number.........does ebay allow that?


----------



## Boris (Jun 12, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I've been to Boyne City, I went up there to look into a job opportunity for a place that built these beautiful custom runabout speed boats for the lake.  Its kinda outta the way.




Kinda starting to sound like an old man there Abe.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 12, 2013)

It's nice that it's all there and a 4-star, but another repainted twinbar...this has to be the most repainted prewar ballooner in history.
Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah most of them are re painted, I guess kids didn't like all the paint flaking off the pot metal parts so they re painted them.   And again your right about them not normally coming with the battery rack or the twin lights as they broke or were taken off.  here is another twin I found on Craigslist and its being shipped to MN as we speak. 






scrubbinrims said:


> It's nice that it's all there and a 4-star, but another repainted twinbar...this has to be the most repainted prewar ballooner in history.
> Chris


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 14, 2013)

*4 Star Deluxe Twinbar*

Most beautiful and streamlined bike ever made - so minimal and yet so maximal - it's almost perfect, and I'll admit I am a bit crazy over them


----------



## bricycle (Jun 14, 2013)

OldRider said:


> In his ad that fella gave out his phone number.........does ebay allow that?




seen ph. #'s many times!


----------

